# Last-minute ideas for kids/tweens (11-up): Time-travel adventure books!



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for a stocking stuffer or last-minute idea for the middle-grader in your life? Well, older kids and young teens DO like to read... as long as the story is fun. Who says books have to be dull?

Looking for something for the hard-to-buy-for tweens and young teens on your holiday list? Here are some adventure stories to entertain them.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale*, Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. Amazon.com Also available in paperback.

Saturday is supposed to be fun. But when you have to spend it with your geeky brother... and at a battle re-enactment, no less-- what's so fun about _that?_

But Kristen's day goes from blah to "wha--?" when she and Brad suddenly find themselves back in time; specifically, back to the time of the battle they were to help re-enact. There are no actors here, only real soldiers and colonials. Kristen is glad her brother is with her, and the two of them meet a local girl, a cute boy (of course!) and British soldiers. Toss in a spy-master and some would-be deserters and you have the makings of a very full day.

Plus, they still have to figure out how to get back home....

Amazon.com

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

Finally, there's a *NEW* book on the block!! *Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to convince a man not to sell his property, so that history can unfold as it's supposed to.
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jena -------------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Kids, are you bummed about being back in school? Want to unwind with a little adventure? For ages 12 and up, a time-travel adventure to get you back in the swing of school work. Plus, you might even learn a thing or two!!

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK -- ebook

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Revolutionary-J-Y-Harris/dp/1469933314 -- paperback


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

This book has been well-received. Join the fun with the time-travelling teens!

By the way, a second Timekeepers book has just been released: _Civil Disturbance._

_Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale_ is an action/adventure in which two teens travel back in time to the midst of the Revolutionary War. They use their wits and 21st-century gadgets to save the day... but still have to get back to their own time.

_Timekeepers: Civil Disturbance_ is the story of the same teens (plus their cousin) who again go back in time... this time to the cusp of one of America's darkest days.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I know a lot of young people are discouraged when looking for books (or parents, when looking for books for their kids, are discouraged). There seems to be nothing but vampires and witches and wizards.

How about _*something a little different?? *_ Adventure that's aimed at kids aged 11 and up... time-travel and action.

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

History has never been so fun... for the reader. (Or so dangerous... for the characters.)  

Please note the cover/link of the 2nd Timekeepers book in my signature. *Timekeepers: Civil Disturbance.* A little bit anarchy, a little bit "peaceful resistance."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jena,

just so you know, some members browse KB with signatures turned off...a link, either text or image, in the body of the post here in the Book Bazaar is useful! For your consideration....

Betsy


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, Betsy, will do.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In _*A Revolutionary Tale,*_ Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And _*Civil Disturbance*_ finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you're on the East coast, prepare for superstorm Sandy... get those flashlights, lanterns, and candles ready. The best way to pass the time when the weather is bad (or the power is out) is to read. And kids aged 11-14 would appreciate an adventure book to keep them entertained.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In _A Revolutionary Tale,_ Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And_ Civil Disturbance _finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Now that chiller weather has set in, it's a great time for everyone to sit down with a good book. Kids aged 11-14 might get a kick out a fun time-travel adventure.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In _*A Revolutionary Tale,*_ Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And _*Civil Disturbance*_ finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank heavens the election is over, and now the holidays are just around the corner!! A good time to read, and to think about gifts for the young people in our lives.

*Timekeepers* would be a great answer for both.

In _*A Revolutionary Tale*_, Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And _*Civil Disturbance*_ finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

_"History is supposed to be dull. Who knew it could also be dangerous??"_

Yes, I guess it's official, and the holiday frenzy has begun. For those with middle-grade or young-teen readers on your gift list, it's not always easy to find a suitable item.

*Timekeepers* would be a great answer for both.

In _*A Revolutionary Tale*_, Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And _*Civil Disturbance*_ finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Are the kids on your list getting e-readers for the holidays? Here's a unique way to give them a gift they can enjoy more than once: books about kids who are probably pretty much like them, having a fantastic adventure.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In _*A Revolutionary Tale,*_ Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And _*Civil Disturbance*_ finds the siblings back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for something for the hard-to-buy-for tweens and young teens on your holiday list? Here are some adventure stories to entertain them.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK *Also available in paperback.*

And *Civil Disturbance *finds the siblings back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Great idea: If you're buying an e-reader for a young person in your life, why not pre-load it with some reading that he/she might like?

The *Timekeepers* books can easily fit the bill.

In* A Revolutionary Tale*, Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

These books will make fun, easy reading. Geared toward readers aged 11 and up.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you got a kindle or other e-reader for Christmas... congrats! Now you need something to read!

Modern teens..... time-travel..... red-coated soldiers.... stealthy spies.....

What's not to love?? 

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale*
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

Or...

Modern teens..... time-travel..... assassination plots..... escaping refugees.....

What's not to love about that? 

*Timekeepers: Civil Disturbance*
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/
(Sometimes the right thing to do turns out to be something.... underhanded.)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Guns and assassinations and ghosts, oh my!!

If time travel and action and danger is something that interests you (or someone you know), the *Timekeepers* books might be just the ticket. Check them out!

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK (available in ebook OR paperback!)
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO (ebook only for now; paperback coming soon!)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

History is supposed to be dull. Who knew it could also be dangerous??

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And *Civil Disturbance *finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

These books will make fun, easy reading. Geared toward readers aged 11 and up.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

History is supposed to be dull... who knew it could also be dangerous??

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK Also available in paperback.

And _*Civil Disturbance*_ finds the siblings back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm working on a new cover to coincide with the introduction of a _*paperback*_ version of Civil Disturbance.

Kristen and Brad each find they have to bend the law in order to do the right thing... not to mention keeping history on track!

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale....* http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

*Timekeepers: Civil Disturbance ....* http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

If you're on the East coast, prepare for the big snowstorm. The best way to pass the time when the weather is bad (or even when it's good) is to read. And kids aged 11-14 would appreciate an adventure book to keep them entertained.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In _A Revolutionary Tale,_ Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And _Civil Disturbance_ finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I know a lot of young people are discouraged when looking for books (or parents, when looking for books for their kids, are discouraged). There seems to be nothing but vampires and witches and wizards.

How about *something a little different??* Adventure that's aimed at kids aged 11 and up... time-travel and action.

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Another week, another crazy winter storm to deal with!! Now is a great time for everyone to sit down with a good book. Kids aged 11-14 might get a kick out a fun time-travel adventure.

_*Timekeepers*_ is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ ***See new cover in signature, below.*** Also, Civil Disturbance will be available in paperback in a few weeks! ***


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Modern teens..... time-travel..... red-coated soldiers.... stealthy spies.....

What's not to love??

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale*
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

Or...

Modern teens..... time-travel..... assassination plots..... escaping refugees.....

What's not to love about that?

*Timekeepers: Civil Disturbance*
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/
(Sometimes the right thing to do turns out to be something.... underhanded.)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I know a lot of young people are discouraged when looking for books (or parents, when looking for books for their kids, are discouraged). There seems to be nothing but vampires and witches and wizards.

How about something a little different?? Adventure that's aimed at kids aged 11 and up... time-travel and action.

*http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK* is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

*http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/* finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale,* and *Timekeepers: Civil Disturbance*..... both available in paperback as well!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I know a lot of young people are discouraged when looking for books (or parents, when looking for books for their kids, are discouraged). There seems to be nothing but vampires and witches and wizards.

How about _*something a little different??*_ Adventure that's aimed at kids aged 11 and up... time-travel and action.

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale.....* and *Timekeepers: Civil Disturbance.* Check them out!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Now that warmer weather is here (sort of!), it's a great time for everyone to sit down with a good book. Kids aged 11-14 might get a kick out a fun time-travel adventure.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I know a lot of young people are discouraged when looking for books (or parents, when looking for books for their kids, are discouraged). There seems to be nothing but vampires and witches and wizards.

How about _*something a little different??*_ Adventure that's aimed at kids aged 11 and up... time-travel and action.

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad that there are stories out there that are not all filled with vampires and witches and zombies. Am I too old to read this type of book?


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Shane Ward said:


> Glad that there are stories out there that are not all filled with vampires and witches and zombies. Am I too old to read this type of book?


Ha ha, no witches or vampires or zombies here! I think anyone over the age of 11 can read these books. Obviously every book doesn't catch every reader's attention, but to answer your question, NO you're not too old. (Personally, I think Civil Disturbance is a more action-filled book than Revolutionary Tale, but since they both deal with different eras of history, readers can pick and choose which one they prefer.  )


----------



## dwdaniels98 (Mar 29, 2013)

I just want to say I too appreciate your alternative to the vampires etc.  That is great.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Now that spring might finally be arriving, it's a great time for everyone to sit down with a good book. Kids aged 11-14 might get a kick out a fun time-travel adventure.

_*Timekeepers*_ is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In _*A Revolutionary Tale,*_ Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And _*Civil Disturbance*_ finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I know a lot of young people are discouraged when looking for books (or parents, when looking for books for their kids, are discouraged). There seems to be nothing but vampires and witches and wizards.

_*How about something a little different??*_ Adventure that's aimed at kids aged 11 and up... time-travel and action.

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale* ( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK ) is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

*Civil Disturbance* ( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ ) finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Is it _finally _spring? Please?? Now that warmer weather has set in, it's a great time for everyone to sit down with a good book. Kids aged 11-14 might get a kick out a fun time-travel adventure.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Now that warmer weather is here (sort of!), it's a great time for everyone to sit down with a good book. Kids aged 11-14 might get a kick out a fun time-travel adventure.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

*In A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I know a lot of young people are discouraged when looking for books (or parents, when looking for books for their kids, are discouraged). There seems to be nothing but vampires and witches and wizards.

*How about something a little different??* Adventure that's aimed at kids aged 11 and up... time-travel and action.

_*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale*_ http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

_*Timekeepers: Civil Disturbance*_ http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for something to keep tweens and young teens busy this summer? Here are some adventure stories to entertain them.

_*Timekeepers*_ is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

*In A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK Also available in paperback.

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Now that summer is practically here, it's a great time for everyone to sit down with a good book. Kids aged 11-14 might get a kick out a fun time-travel adventure.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale*, Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

** Also, look for a _third_ Timekeepers book to be published soon! This time the kids help with a pivotal discovery in American history! **


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Older kids and young teens DO like to read... as long as the story is fun. Who says books have to be dull?

Looking for something for the hard-to-buy-for tweens and young teens on your holiday list? Here are some adventure stories to entertain them.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK Also available in paperback.

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

*Coming soon!!! Timekeepers: Good As Gold.... Kristen and Brad are suddenly in the midst of a little-known, historic moment in American History.*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for something to keep tweens and young teens busy this summer? Here are some adventure stories to entertain them.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale, *Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK Also available in paperback.

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

Finally, there's a NEW book on the block!! *Good as Gold *is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to convince a man not to sell his property, so that history can unfold as it's supposed to.
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Now that summer is practically here, it's a great time for everyone to sit down with a good book. Kids aged 11-14 might get a kick out a fun time-travel adventure.

_*Timekeepers*_ is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

Finally, there's a NEW book on the block!! *Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to foil a kidnapping/blackmail plot so that history can unfold as it's supposed to.
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Older kids and young teens *DO* like to read... as long as the story is fun. Who says book--and history--have to be dull?

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK Also available in paperback.

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! Kidnapping and blackmail are at the heart of this story, and Brad and Kristen have to scramble to make history unfold as it's supposed to. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for something to keep tweens and young teens busy this summer? Here are some adventure stories to entertain them.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK Also available in paperback.

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

Now, there's a NEW book on the block!! *Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to convince a man not to sell his property, so that history can unfold as it's supposed to.
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Older kids and young teens DO like to read... as long as the story is fun. Who says book--and history--have to be dull?

*Timekeepers *is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK Also available in paperback.

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! Kidnapping and blackmail are at the heart of this story, and Brad and Kristen have to scramble to make history unfold as it's supposed to. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Older kids and young teens DO like to read... as long as the story is fun and exciting. Who says books--and history--have to be dull?

_*Timekeepers*_ is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK Also available in paperback.

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

*Good as Gold i*s the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! Kidnapping and blackmail are at the heart of this story, and Brad and Kristen have to scramble to make history unfold as it's supposed to. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I know a lot of young people are discouraged when looking for books (or parents, when looking for books for their kids, are discouraged). There seems to be nothing but vampires and witches and wizards.

_How about something a little different??_ Adventure that's aimed at kids aged 11 and up... time-travel and action.

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale *( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK ) is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

*Civil Disturbance* ( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ ) finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.

*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! Kidnapping and blackmail are at the heart of this story, and Brad and Kristen have to scramble to make history unfold as it's supposed to. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for something to keep tweens and young teens busy these next few weeks before school begins? Here are some adventure stories to entertain them.

*Timekeepers* is a series of adventures featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK Also available in paperback.

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

Now, there's a NEW book on the block!! *Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to convince a man not to sell his property, so that history can unfold as it's supposed to.
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I know a lot of young people are discouraged when looking for books (or parents, when looking for books for their kids, are discouraged). There seems to be nothing but vampires and witches and wizards.

How about something a little different?? Adventure that's aimed at kids aged 11 and up... time-travel and action. *Timekeepers.*

*A Revolutionary Tale *( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK ) is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

*Civil Disturbance* ( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ ) finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.

*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! Kidnapping and blackmail are at the heart of this story, and Brad and Kristen have to scramble to make history unfold as it's supposed to. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

*Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

Finally, there's a NEW book on the block!! *Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to foil a kidnapping/blackmail plot so that history can unfold as it's supposed to.
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for something to keep tweens and young teens busy these next few weeks before school begins? Here are some adventure stories to entertain them.

*Timekeepers* is a series of adventures featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK Also available in paperback.

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

Now, there's a NEW book on the block!! *Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to convince a man not to sell his property, so that history can unfold as it's supposed to.
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I know a lot of young people are discouraged when looking for books (or parents, when looking for books for their kids, are discouraged). There seems to be nothing but vampires and witches and wizards.

How about something a little different?? Adventure that's aimed at kids aged 11 and up... time-travel and action.

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale* ( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK ) is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

*Civil Disturbance* ( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ ) finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.

*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! Kidnapping and blackmail are at the heart of this story, and Brad and Kristen have to scramble to make history unfold as it's supposed to. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Now that warmer weather is here (sort of!), it's a great time for everyone to sit down with a good book. Kids aged 11-14 might get a kick out a fun time-travel adventure.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And *Civil Disturbance *finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

*Good as Gold *is a new adventure.... Brad and Kristen learn a little bit of surprising history about the first discovery of gold in North America. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for something to keep tweens and young teens busy after school? Here are some adventure stories to entertain them.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK Also available in paperback.

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to convince a man not to sell his property, so that history can unfold as it's supposed to.
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I know a lot of young people are discouraged when looking for books (or parents, when looking for books for their kids, are discouraged). There seems to be nothing but vampires and witches and wizards.

How about something a little different?? Adventure that's aimed at kids aged 11 and up... time-travel and action.

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale *( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK ) is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

*Civil Disturbance* ( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ ) finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.

*Good as Gold *is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! Kidnapping and blackmail are at the heart of this story, and Brad and Kristen have to scramble to make history unfold as it's supposed to. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for something to keep tweens and young teens busy after school? Here are some adventure stories to entertain them.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale, *Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK Also available in paperback.

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to convince a man not to sell his property, so that history can unfold as it's supposed to.
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I know a lot of young people are discouraged when looking for books (or parents, when looking for books for their kids, are discouraged). There seems to be nothing but vampires and witches and wizards.

How about something a little different?? Adventure that's aimed at kids aged 11 and up... time-travel and action.

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale* ( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK ) is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

*Civil Disturbance *( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ ) finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.

*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! Kidnapping and blackmail are at the heart of this story, and Brad and Kristen have to scramble to make history unfold as it's supposed to. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for something to keep tweens and young teens busy after school? Here are some adventure stories to entertain them.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale*, Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK Also available in paperback.

And *Civil Disturbance *finds the siblings back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

*Good as Gold *is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to convince a man not to sell his property, so that history can unfold as it's supposed to.
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Crazy weather is here, and it's a great time for everyone to sit down with a good book. Kids aged 11-14 might get a kick out a fun time-travel adventure.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale*, Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

*Good as Gold *is a new adventure.... Brad and Kristen learn a little bit of surprising history about the first discovery of gold in North America. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I know a lot of young people are discouraged when looking for books (or parents, when looking for books for their kids, are discouraged). There seems to be nothing but vampires and witches and wizards.

How about something a little different?? Adventure that's aimed at kids aged 11 and up... time-travel and action.

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale* ( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK ) is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

*Civil Disturbance *( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ ) finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.

*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! Kidnapping and blackmail are at the heart of this story, and Brad and Kristen have to scramble to make history unfold as it's supposed to. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking for something to keep tweens and young teens busy after school? Here are some adventure stories to entertain them.

*Timekeeper*s is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK Also available in paperback.

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... at the tail end of one climactic event, and on the cusp of another. But this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! They need to convince a man not to sell his property, so that history can unfold as it's supposed to.
http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Just in time for the holidays!! A fun book for young people that does *NOT* include vampires or witches or zombies.

It's adventure-- aimed at kids aged 11 and up... _time-travel and action._

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale* ( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK ) is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

*Civil Disturbance* ( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ ) finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.

*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! Kidnapping and blackmail are at the heart of this story, and Brad and Kristen have to scramble to make history unfold as it's supposed to. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Now that Santa has delivered e-readers for the kids, they'll need something fun to read. Those aged 11-14 might get a kick out some time-travel adventures.

*Timekeepers* is a series of books featuring two teens who find themselves thrown back in time to key points in history.

In *A Revolutionary Tale,* Kristen and Brad do what they can to tip the balance in favor of General Washington's army at a small but pivotal battle. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-A-Revolutionary-Tale-ebook/dp/B007COB6FK

And *Civil Disturbance* finds the siblings back in 1865... but this time they're sent back separately. Each has an important role to play involving famous names in American history. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/

*Good as Gold* is a new adventure.... Brad and Kristen learn a little bit of surprising history about the first discovery of gold in North America. http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Good-as-Gold-ebook/dp/B00D9UVLJ2/


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Just in time for the holidays!! A fun book for young people that does *NOT* include vampires or witches or zombies.

It's adventure-- aimed at kids aged 11 and up... _time-travel and action._

*Timekeepers: A Revolutionary Tale* ( Amazon.com ) is the first of the Timekeepers books, in which Kristen and Brad Everheart find themselves back at the time of the Revolution.

*Civil Disturbance* ( http://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Civil-Disturbance-ebook/dp/B009EHRQSO/ ) finds the Everhearts at another crucial point in the country's history, one in which they find unexpected danger.

*Good as Gold* is the story of Brad and Kristen and the very first discovery of gold in North America... and it may not take place where you think! Kidnapping and blackmail are at the heart of this story, and Brad and Kristen have to scramble to make history unfold as it's supposed to. Amazon.com

*Computer Zero* - the role of early computing machines... in the midst of a World War. https://www.amazon.com/Timekeepers-Computer-J-Y-Harris-ebook/dp/B0756SC32Z/


----------

